# A mobile bird table



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

You know something you can put up if you're staying somewhere for a few days, and then take down and store when you move on. Anyone got one or made one?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The birds round here don't need a 'bird table' . . they usually just poo on the roof of the van, so just throw some bird food onto the roof and [as a by product] listen to the patter of little feet sliding around up there :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

What you need is some popoutz  ......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-260611.html#260611

Pete


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

What is the point? surely the only time there is a need to feed birds is in the middle of an urban jungle. When you are in unspoilt countryside there are birds all around you with all the food and nourishment they need.
Vicdicdoc is right, you do not want dird poo. Bird poo is acidic and will rot aluminium.
Gerry


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

peejay said:


> What you need is some popoutz  ......
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-260611.html#260611
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete. A bird lover and a cyclist 8)


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

GerryD said:


> What is the point? surely the only time there is a need to feed birds is in the middle of an urban jungle. When you are in unspoilt countryside there are birds all around you with all the food and nourishment they need.
> Vicdicdoc is right, you do not want dird poo. Bird poo is acidic and will rot aluminium.
> Gerry


Gerry I understand what you're saying, but those lovely birds will be on your motorhome kicking up a fuss when the sun comes up come what may.

8)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Never feed them on site myself but for an idea if you cannot still get the flatpack from tescos. Get a square of ply, cut to a size to suit and attach a piece of cord to each corner. Tie the four end pieces together to form a pyramid shape and you have a flat pack table which can be hung anywhere.

peedee


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi yozz,

This bird table can be assembled and dissasembled quite easily:

http://www.scottsofstow.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product1_19551_-1_17608_10551

I've got one of these in my garden. Small birds love it. Robins, sparrows, blue tits, great tits.

SD


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We bought one from a garden centre.

Tubular steel which comes apart in three sections, similar to a tent pole.
It has a wire mesh seed tray and a water dish and holder. The top has a fancy finial hook from which we can hang a fatball.

It gives us endless pleasure and the local bird population really enjoy the food we put out.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

SpeedyDux said:


> Hi yozz,
> 
> This bird table can be assembled and dissasembled quite easily:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that SD


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> We bought one from a garden centre.
> 
> Tubular steel which comes apart in three sections, similar to a tent pole.
> It has a wire mesh seed tray and a water dish and holder. The top has a fancy finial hook from which we can hang a fatball.
> ...


Now that sounds like what I'm after. Cheers


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gor blimey you will be getting the little tweeters knives forks and plates next :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Dave P


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I normally take my bird table onto the beach,it`s suprising what you can see,only wear sunglasses so the other half cannot see you watching. :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> The birds round here don't need a 'bird table' . . they usually just poo on the roof of the van, so just throw some bird food onto the roof and [as a by product] listen to the patter of little feet sliding around up there :wink:


Why throw the food on your roof bung it next door on their roof they wont mind honest.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

lifestyle said:


> only wear sunglasses so the other half cannot see you watching. :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thats a bit risky innit? You know what blackbirds are like with worms! 8O


----------

